# Wings N More



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Does anyone know how to make there hot sauce...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Heb Sells Hooter Hot Wing Sauce.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Not the Same thing. I know it has vinger, but would like to figure out the twang part of it...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I do not have the recipe, but buffalo wing sauce is generally a concoction of melted butter & hot sauce. Your basic hot sauces are mostly vinegar, but you can add a little extra white wine or apple cider vinegar to give is more "twang". Also add a little brown sugar to balance the sauce out. Just play around with these ingredients until you get the right mix.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

garlic is what you need to add to it.

I prefer "louisiana hot sauce" over Tabasco for hot wings.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

Frank's original, Justin Wilson if you can find it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I checked the copycat recipe websites and they say Wings N More just uses Frank's original hotsauce and butter.....simple.

MEGABITE


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

WHERE CAN YOU GET FRANKS HOT SUACE...Thanks
for all the info..Also do you have a link to that copy cat website??


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

heb sells franks


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

If your in British Columbia you might check some of the stores stateside. Here's the link to the site, but I didnt see anywhere to order it. Good luck. http://www.franksredhot.com/


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Not British Columbia,, Bay City Texas...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Any grocery store that doesn't carry Frank's isn't worth your time and money
anyway. 

MB


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

http://<font size="-1"><font color="#008000">www.<b>copy</b><b>kat</b>.com/asp/<b>recipes</b>.asp*Hello This is Lynn here ya go

Copy Kat recipes

This is a good site, Recipes

another for Sauces

More 

More

Enjoy Lynn
Hope this helps you out..:bluefish:

*


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

two thirds louisiana hot sauce (whatever is cheap--and by the gallon). one third oleo. simmer on stove (don't boil) I like a good bit of garlic powder and them add cayenne pepper till you can't stand it. while you are simmering, if you lean over and take a big whiff and you don't cough--you ain't there yet.


----------

